
Ask HN: Can we get a hide submissions from domain button? - aunty_helen
Frankly, I&#x27;m sick of reading through news on HN.<p>Sites like bloomberg and nytimes that hold an almost permanent spot on the front page but seldom satisfy my personal curiosity.<p>I would like to be able to stop them from showing in the page ranking, and I believe there are others in the community that would feel the same.
======
therealidiot
Here's a crappy userscript that might help

(function(shitlist) {
[].__proto__.forEach.call(document.querySelectorAll('table.itemlist
tr.athing'), (n) => { let s = n.querySelector('.sitestr'); if (s &&
shitlist.indexOf(s.textContent) !== -1) {
n.parentNode.removeChild(n.nextSibling);
n.parentNode.removeChild(n.nextSibling); n.parentNode.removeChild(n); } })
})(["nytimes.com", "crapsite.com"]);

